# Incompetent cervix - how do you know you're at risk? What are the signs?



## SBB

Hey ladies, I've been reading a little about incompetent cervix, which I've wondered for a while if I might have. I have mentioned it to my midwife, and at my scans and it's been dismissed each time. 

Basically, unless you've had a late loss, they won't even check you for it. So rather than just doing the scan for me now, they'd rather I lose the baby and they'll check next time?!?!?! 

Anyway, I'm sure I don't have it and I'm just being paranoid, but I thought someone with experience or who knows a bit more could reassure me... 

I have had a colposcopy a couple of years ago. 

I have had brown spotting since week 9 and also loads of cervix pains, most days. 

Are there signs that could give you an early warning? 

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## rubyloo

your MW should be taking your worries seriously. i would book an appointment to see my GP and refuse to leave until it was properly checked out. i too had a colposcopy and biopsy last year - and it has been a worry at the back of my mind, but i don't have the symptoms you do. be forceful! x


----------



## SBB

Thank you Ruby, I have been for 2 extra scans because of the spotting, they can't see what's causing it but they just won't check the cervix?! I don't even know if spotting is a sign of incompetent cervix or not... 

I love your avatar pic :D 

X x x


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I went into preterm labour with my son due to IC. Sadly, it took losing a baby to realise I have this condition. I can't pin point signs and symptoms of IC, but I do remember having sharp period like pain in my abdomen in first tri. Eventually they went away and they only returned when I was in labour. Never had spotting though.

Right now I have a stitch in place to prevent a repeated episode.
I&#8217;m not necessariy saying you have IC, but if you are worried that you might, I would strongly push for a test. Better safe than sorry hun.


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun - I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: 

I think I will call the midwife and push it. I don't want to regret not being more forceful. 

I just realised I spelled the title wrong :dohh: will change it now! 

X x x


----------



## pinkie77

I'm scheduled a pre-term labour risk scan at 23 weeks - is that the same as what you mean? I was told they do a scan and measure the length of the cervix or something like that. It's routine in my area and I'm not sure whether to have it or not as my last 2 pregnancies went 10 days and 13 days over so I really don't think I'm at risk. Then again, better safe than sorry. (hope that doesn't read as insensitive to anyone as it's not meant to be)

If you're worried then definately push for it, if some areas can do it as routine then surely all should at least take it seriously? Good luck x x

:hugs: to I_am_livid x x


----------



## SBB

That's great they do it routinely, I'd definitely have it even if you think your risk is low... Sounds like that's the type of scan I need.

We def don't get that scan here... But I agree if it's standard in some areas then yes other areas should at least offer it if requested... 

X x x


----------



## PurpleKisses

Most doctors won't really test for it unless there's a reason. I never was tested for it with DS, but my midwife has been keeping an eye on my cervix this time around as I had a LEEP and there's a chance that my cervix may become incompetent. Usually, your doc can tell just by checking your cervix whether it's shortening or not, or whether your cervix is changing (effacing or dilating) too early. I actually had a scan to measure my cervix because of the LEEP but my midwife had told me that I probably didn't have anything to worry about beforehand since every time she's checked my cervix it was long and closed. 

They say you may have some spotting, but I don't know of any definite signs or symptoms. However, if you're having cramping or pressure low down in your belly then I'd call your doctor...my midwife told me that that could be a sign of your cervix dilating and preterm labor.

Hopefully, your doc will put your mind at ease by at least checking your cervix. :)


----------



## rachael872211

Whats a LEEP? x


----------



## SBB

Bump :D 

X x x


----------



## mumtobrandon

Hi there, I had a colposcopy, letz procedure and a cone biopsy last year and when I announced i was pregnant I was immediatly refered to consultant care. My cervix length has been checked twice and I believe they would have kept checking it until around week 24 if they were not happy with the length, luckily by 18 weeks it appeared to have got longer so they were happy enough not to check any more.
I seriously would not take no for an answer, it is your right to ask and it's not much hassle for the sonographers. You have reason to ask and I can't believe they haven't took it seriously even just to cover themselves, let alone your constant worrying about it.
Ask again hun. x


----------



## 2016

I had a colposcopy and LLETZ about a year before falling pg and they have never offered me anything! :shrug: Although, when I had my follow up colposcopy 6 months later, the chunk of my cervix they removed was completely regrown.
To the OP, I know a colposcopy shouldn't damage your cervix because they are just basically looking at it. I have also had stabbing cervix pains but was told that is SPD not cervix related.
If you are worried though then get the docs to take a look.

To someone else that asked :

LEEP = Loop Electrosurgical Excision Procedure
LLETZ = Laser Loop Excision of the Transformation Zone

Both mean basically that the bad cells (found during a smear/colposcopy) are cut away using a thin wire loop with electrical current running through.


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls. I think a LEEP is what I had then, they did a biospy, then I went back for the cells to be lasered. 

I spoke to my midwife this morning, she said again how it's not standard procedure unless you've had several 2nd tri losses - several?!?! WTF? They wait for you to lose several precious babies before they'll give you a simple scan/exam??? 

Anyway, I pushed it and she said she'd get me an obstetrician appt to discuss it and they could decide. But the appointments are on Thursdays and I have one next Thursday anyway after my scan, so she's just told me to discuss it then :shrug:

X x x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

SBB when you go for your scan next week just ask the sonographer to measure it and check its closed. I'm getting mine checked every 4 weeks and it really takes seconds during the scan for the sonographer to look at it - if you can get across how anxious you are during the scan I'm sure they will check it for you.

Its absolutely mad how they want someone to suffer several 2nd tri losses before they look at this - it takes seconds to do.

If they refuse again you could go private, I noticed at a private scan place that they don't charge too much if the scan is solely to check cervix, might be worth it for your peace of mind.


----------



## SBB

Thanks Queenie... That's great to know about the private scan - I think if they refuse again I might just do that. Better safe than sorry! 

I will ask the sonographer. My midwife told me they will refuse but there is no harm in asking, and if it is only a few seconds to do it while they're already there I can't see why they would say no! Unless they're just mean! 

x x x


----------



## emmi26

at my 20 week scan they automatically show you where yr cervix is to show you that yr placenta is clear of it they can do it with the normal scanner. ive had no problems mine was max length but made me feel better to know that. i dont understand why its not done everywhere its very simple and part of the scan here x


----------



## forgodssake

:wave: hiya

My LETTZ was about 6 years ago and in my area I should have had the cervical scans at 16 weeks and 23 weeks - I mentioned it to my consultant at my 20 week anomoly scan and she wasnt impressed I hadnt had it done at 16 weeks and did it there and then.

Still had to go back at 23 weeks.

If you're interested my cervix was 36.5 mm and then 42 mm :thumbup::haha: and the scan was done internally :wacko:

I dont think they consider it a "worry" unless its 25mm or under but at what stage they put the stitch in I dont know 

You might find that your consultant is much more receptive that your MW!! 

Drives me nuts that things aren't standard in this country though!!

HTH


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hi hun, i have an incompetant cervix which was diagnosed at my 20week routine scan..they could tell just from the abdominal scan whilst checking the placenta that there was something wrong and then went on to do a vaginal scan to check the length of my cervix which was shortened..when your cervix is shortening the membranes begin to funnel which is what is visible in an abdominal ultrasound..
i had no signs or symptoms what so ever. had a tiny bit of spotting at about 6 weeks but i know my cervix had not opened by then..however 3days before my scan due to stress i suffered about an hours worth of regular strong period cramps(which are not sharp are like a really deep ache)and three days later the scan showed my cervix opening..
if you are really worried and they refuse to test the best thing you can do is bed rest or keep your feet up as much as possible cos the weight on you cervix is what causes an incompetant cervix to shorten..bed rest and medication for me has lengthened my cervix as i am unable to receive a stitch due to having a previa..
sorry for the long post just wanted to give you all my information =)
if you start bleeding heavily or have a show or anything you think might be regular contractions go in straight away to get checked out. hope that helps.xo


----------



## SBB

Thanks so much ladies :hugs: I'm sure I'm worrying about nothing, but for the sake of looking at it next week at my scan to put my mind at ease I'm sure it's not too much trouble for them! 

Thanks for all the info it's really helpful... :) 

X x x


----------



## minkymoo

I had LEEP too, extensively, as I had CINIII a few years ago. At my booking appointment my midwife put me down for a consultant led pregnancy for this very reason. I also have a cyst and fibroid and have not heard a thing from the hospital yet and like you I am panicking that I will be 'too far gone' before they check me out.

NHS is awful really. As you say it's almost as if they would prefer we have a loss before they'll do anything. I thought prevention was better than cure?


----------



## SBB

Yep minky you would think they would rather prevent it than let you go through a loss! I think I told my MW that I'd had a colposcopy not a LEEP (I thought the lasering was called a colposcopy :dohh:) but I did tell her that I'd had cells lasered off.... 

Hope they get it looked at soon for you x x x


----------



## secretbaby

I would make sure you get the midwife to write in your notes that you have asked for a cervical scan/have IC worries - if its all there in your notes they are likely to do something else about it!. If you have genuine reasons for concern (which you to due to biopsy) you should at least be passed on to a consultant to discuss if any scans etc.. .

Hope you get some answers or reassurance soon x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

forgodssake said:


> :wave: hiya
> 
> My LETTZ was about 6 years ago and in my area I should have had the cervical scans at 16 weeks and 23 weeks - I mentioned it to my consultant at my 20 week anomoly scan and she wasnt impressed I hadnt had it done at 16 weeks and did it there and then.
> 
> Still had to go back at 23 weeks.
> 
> If you're interested my cervix was 36.5 mm and then 42 mm :thumbup::haha: and the scan was done internally :wacko:
> 
> I dont think they consider it a "worry" unless its 25mm or under but at what stage they put the stitch in I dont know
> 
> You might find that your consultant is much more receptive that your MW!!
> 
> Drives me nuts that things aren't standard in this country though!!
> 
> HTH


yah they said that a cervix of length from 25mm-5cm is normal but everyone is different and if there is apparent funneling of the membranes which they can see in a normal abdominal ultrasound then that is how they know your cervix is shortening..mine was 28mm but i had funneling memranes..however with progesterone nifidepine and bed rest it lengthened to 33mm..amazing!


----------



## minkymoo

I have an appointment next Tuesday now. My MW was not happy that I have not been seen already. 

Bit of foot stamping works sometimes!


----------



## SBB

:thumbup:

I will def be stamping my feet next week!! 

X x x


----------



## minkymoo

.


----------



## minkymoo

Well, just been for the consultant appt I mentioned.

I have never felt so patronised in my life.

I won't give the war and peace version but I was basically told that there are no guidelines as to what a cervix should measure at each stage (rubbish), that he is a consultant and knows what he is talking about (fair enough) and that he will not look at my cervix until 22 weeks as I have no history of recurrent loss. So I asked if I need to lose 2 or more babies after 16 weeks before they will investigate earlier on and he said yes. Unfeckingbelievable. He then said he was more concerned about my cyst which nobody said was a problem at my last 2 appts, so I got even more upset. 

I still can't believe what I heard. What on earth was I sent there for then???

I cried my eyes out for nearly an hour in that clinic, with him popping out for this and that leaving the door wide open with me sitting there in full view of heavily pregnant women and their partners. He was astonishingly cold.

Fortunately he had a lovely nurse in with him who offered me tea and tissues, since he just sat there looking at me whilst I had tears and snot running down my face. She also walked me out to the car, bless her heart.

I got so hysterical that in the end he has brought the appt to do a cervical scan at 17 weeks. Now I am sitting here thinking 'if there are no guideline measurements and I'm seen at 22 weeks then how will they know if it's short or not at that point then?'

I am really not happy and will be speaking to my midwife in the morning. Surely a quick scan wouldn't have hurt. Worst of it is he got the sonographer to scan the cyst! Why couldn;t she have had a quick look then?

I'm disgusted.


----------



## milamummy

My younger sister lost 4!! babies before they took it seriously and they put a stitch in. But I asked her if they did any kinds of tests at all after she lost the first 2 and she said no. She got pregnant again 2 years ago when she lived in Edinburgh and it was a whole diff story.She ended up getting a stitch put in and now has a beautiful daughter. I just get so pissed off that they dont act quicker and prevent such horrible losses.


----------



## milamummy

minkymoo said:


> Well, just been for the consultant appt I mentioned.
> 
> I have never felt so patronised in my life.
> 
> I won't give the war and peace version but I was basically told that there are no guidelines as to what a cervix should measure at each stage (rubbish), that he is a consultant and knows what he is talking about (fair enough) and that he will not look at my cervix until 22 weeks as I have no history of recurrent loss. So I asked if I need to lose 2 or more babies after 16 weeks before they will investigate earlier on and he said yes. Unfeckingbelievable. He then said he was more concerned about my cyst which nobody said was a problem at my last 2 appts, so I got even more upset.
> 
> I still can't believe what I heard. What on earth was I sent there for then???
> 
> I cried my eyes out for nearly an hour in that clinic, with him popping out for this and that leaving the door wide open with me sitting there in full view of heavily pregnant women and their partners. He was astonishingly cold.
> 
> Fortunately he had a lovely nurse in with him who offered me tea and tissues, since he just sat there looking at me whilst I had tears and snot running down my face. She also walked me out to the car, bless her heart.
> 
> I got so hysterical that in the end he has brought the appt to do a cervical scan at 17 weeks. Now I am sitting here thinking 'if there are no guideline measurements and I'm seen at 22 weeks then how will they know if it's short or not at that point then?'
> 
> I am really not happy and will be speaking to my midwife in the morning. Surely a quick scan wouldn't have hurt. Worst of it is he got the sonographer to scan the cyst! Why couldn;t she have had a quick look then?
> 
> I'm disgusted.

Thats a disgraceful way to have been treated!! He sounds like a right a**hole! Cant you speak to your midwife and get sorted out with another specialist/consultant?


----------



## minkymoo

Oh, I will be calling her first thing in the morning.

He had the nerve to say I should complain about her for getting me wound up about it in the first place!

What a cock.


----------



## milamummy

minkymoo said:


> Oh, I will be calling her first thing in the morning.
> 
> He had the nerve to say I should complain about her for getting me wound up about it in the first place!
> 
> What a cock.

What a w*****r! I hate consultants like that who think the sun shines out their own a**holes!!! excuse my french. I hope your mw sends him a letter pointing out why he hasnt done his job. I really hope that you get taken seriously and get treated with more respect next time.


----------



## SBB

God minky what a total twat. You poor thing :hugs: how can they be so cold and patronising?! 

I asked the sonographer today to check my cervix. She said no. I knew as soon as I walked in she would say no cos she was a stroppy cow!! Consultant on Thursday and I will not be leaving til he's booked me a scan!! 

X x x


----------



## SugarKisses

:shock: Omg I would hate for anyone to have to go through 2 losses (mine was 1 stillbirth and one neo-natal due to pre term labour-not IC) just to get checked out. Loosing one baby is heartbreaking enough.....that is just atrocious that you have to go through 2 losses before they check you?

They checked me after loosing my baby girl-my 1st pregnancy xxx


----------



## SBB

Awful isn't it sugar? I'm going to demand my consultant writes it in his notes if he refuses a scan for me, and tell him if something bad does happen that I'll be holding him responsible. This is on the basis he's unhelpful! I'm hoping I'll just tell him my concerns and he'll book the scan... 

I'm sorry for your losses sugar :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SugarKisses

I dont see why they wont do it? its just like a tummy scan and its takes only a few moments to check-they are already checking the baby anyways....what harm is it going to do checking the cervix. Grrrr!

I hope you manage to sort it out xx


----------



## minkymoo

SBB said:


> God minky what a total twat. You poor thing :hugs: how can they be so cold and patronising?!
> 
> I asked the sonographer today to check my cervix. She said no. I knew as soon as I walked in she would say no cos she was a stroppy cow!! Consultant on Thursday and I will not be leaving til he's booked me a scan!!
> 
> X x x

Ridiculous. They are already scanning, why not have a look?? I just can't get my head around it. What does it take to measure someone's cervix really??

:growlmad:


----------



## minkymoo

SugarKisses said:


> :shock: Omg I would hate for anyone to have to go through 2 losses (mine was 1 stillbirth and one neo-natal due to pre term labour-not IC) just to get checked out. Loosing one baby is heartbreaking enough.....that is just atrocious that you have to go through 2 losses before they check you?
> 
> They checked me after loosing my baby girl-my 1st pregnancy xxx

So sorry for your losses Sugarkisses :hugs: I can't even imagine :cry:

Did they find a common link? Are you being well looked after?

x


----------



## Tadpoley

Just to add, cervical length scan is an internal one, rather than just on the tummy, and so not all the sonographers can do it (at my hospital at least). It is worth getting a specific appt rather than just asking, as whoever you get on the day might not be able.

I was really lucky, but saw consultants rather than midwives, as my pregnancy had started out twins (spotted it on an early scan due to spotting, but one egg never developed). Mentioned I had had 2 cone biopsies and they agreed to check it out - at 17 and then as part of my 20 weeks to see if it had changed. Wasn't mega long (about 29mm) but at the short end of the fine range. 

You need to get a stitch in by 22weeks according to my consultant, so worth doing by 20 weeks at the latest. She also said there was no point in doing it before about 17, as the baby isn't really heavy enough to have started taking effect, so you prob wouldn't be able to tell. 

They're also going to check it out at 32 weeks, as follow up to my previous ops means I need to annual smears. They need to do it, which is a bit nerve wracking, but thought it best to check that everything is okay down there before they do.


----------



## minkymoo

Tadpoley said:


> Just to add, cervical length scan is an internal one, rather than just on the tummy, and so not all the sonographers can do it (at my hospital at least). It is worth getting a specific appt rather than just asking, as whoever you get on the day might not be able.
> 
> I was really lucky, but saw consultants rather than midwives, as my pregnancy had started out twins (spotted it on an early scan due to spotting, but one egg never developed). Mentioned I had had 2 cone biopsies and they agreed to check it out - at 17 and then as part of my 20 weeks to see if it had changed. Wasn't mega long (about 29mm) but at the short end of the fine range.
> 
> You need to get a stitch in by 22weeks according to my consultant, so worth doing by 20 weeks at the latest. She also said there was no point in doing it before about 17, as the baby isn't really heavy enough to have started taking effect, so you prob wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They're also going to check it out at 32 weeks, as follow up to my previous ops means I need to annual smears. They need to do it, which is a bit nerve wracking, but thought it best to check that everything is okay down there before they do.

Thanks Tadpoley, I do think they can check it's at least closed on the abdominal scan though.

17 weeks i can live with but in my opinion 22 is too late to do a first check, as your consultant says, you need to get a stitch by 22 weeks and they have to schedule the surgery in etc before then.

It was more his attitude than anything else. I understand that there's not much weight on there at the moment but I had 2 thirds of it removed and that's where the concern is - that there isn't enough tissue to start with. 

I absolutely don't want a stitch if I can avoid it but just want my mind put to rest for the next few weeks. All I want is a quick check. It just seems that it's just one thing after the other at the moment.

Sniff.


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Hi ladies,

In some areas they have started routinely measuring the cervix at 20 weeks (postcode lottery)
In my area it isnt routine. 
I had 2 of the criteria that can lead to an IC and I asked for a cervical scan, as everyone else has said, at my 10 week booking in appointment midwife said I will have to lose this baby first and then they will check it with a 2nd.
I got upset and the midwife booked me in to see a consultant after my 13 week scan. When I saw him he asked why I was so concerned and as I was saying I cant bear to lose this baby I started crying. He told me he will go and speak to his boss and see what they can do.
He came back and said that he has agreed to the scans and I was to have cervical scans at 15 weeks, 17 weeks and 23 weeks. 

In respect of measurents, the cut off point is less than 2.5cm = IC.
My measurements were: 15 weeks = 3.6cm 17 weeks = 3.2cm 23 weeks = 3.1cm.
They said the 15 week measurement was shorter than average but nothing to worry about and I believe at 20 weeks the average is about 4cm.

A sign of IC is a 'heavy feeling' in your lower tum on your cervix or a bump in the vagina but not in all cases. xx


----------



## minkymoo

Thanks Lucy. I honestly think if I hadn't have cried my eyes out I'd still be waiting until 22 weeks. The nasty man said if everything ok at 17 weeks he will not see me for it again. I'l take your measurement recommendations and if it's less than average I will be stamping my feet A LOT.

If all else fails I will just go for private TV scans for it every few weeks. 

I can't understand all of this crap about losing precous babies before they will even look.

I bet it only took a few minutes didn't it?

x


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

minkymoo said:


> Thanks Lucy. I honestly think if I hadn't have cried my eyes out I'd still be waiting until 22 weeks. The nasty man said if everything ok at 17 weeks he will not see me for it again. I'l take your measurement recommendations and if it's less than average I will be stamping my feet A LOT.
> 
> If all else fails I will just go for private TV scans for it every few weeks.
> 
> I can't understand all of this crap about losing precous babies before they will even look.
> 
> I bet it only took a few minutes didn't it?
> 
> x

Yes, they were all internal, the first one was quite quick - a few minutes - and had a consultant afterwards jsut to look at the measurements and say they looked ok at that point, then at the 17 week one it took a bit longer as they gave me a 'belly scan' first to get all the babies measurements (I dont know why, they just said would do it while I was there) then the 23 week one was after my growth scan (which I had at 23 weeks instead of 20 weeks).
The dates originally given to me by the consultant to do the scans were 14 weeks, 16 weeks, 18 weeks, 20 weeks and 22 weeks. But due to the appointment times it didnt work out like that! 
x


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

I've just googled and I think the cut off point may be 2cm and not 2.5cm like i previously said - sorry x


----------



## minkymoo

Thanks Lucy, just makes the dr I saw sound even more like a quack!


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

i think that possibly they dont measure again after 17 weeks if your measurement is 'safe' as by that time the heaviness of the baby would give an indication that your cervix is shortening? 

For example, my measurement decreased by 4mm in only 2 weeks between 15 and 17 weeks but then during the 6 weeks between 17 weeks and 23 weeks there was only a shortening of 1mm. x


----------



## SBB

So I had my consultant appt today - again she spouted the 'not unless you've had 3+ losses' which I again said was ridiculous. I asked how long it took, she said 5 minutes... I said I can't believe you won't scan me for 5 minutes, but you'll look after me through 3 losses - just doesn't make sense!! 

Anyway conversation went like this: 
Doc: 'I'll have a look at your cervix now, but we won't book a scan to measure it. It's not practice.'
Me: 'Ok, I'd like you to make a note in my file, that I have asked for the cervix scan, and that YOU have refused' 
Doc: 'I'm not refusing'
Me: 'Erm.... you've just said you won't do it?!'
Doc: 'If you insist upon it then we'll do it'
Me: 'Ok... I insist.' 

Scan booked for tomorrow. 

The conversation went on for a bit longer than that but that's the bit that actually got me the scan!! 

She had a look and could see a 'raw' bit which she called ectropion. Used to be called cervical erosion but apparently that doesn't sound as nice ?! :haha: 

So seems like that could be the cause of my constant spotting. She said when she touched it with the speculum it bled... 

But happy I have got the scan which will hopefully put my mind at rest! 

x x x


----------



## Luzelle

SBB - Well done for insisting!!!! Hope you get good results tomorrow and can at least start to know what the heck is going on.


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Excellent, well done!!! xx


----------



## SBB

Lol thanks - it was quite funny... Don't think she was impressed and OH just sat quietly!! Fingers crossed it's all good tomorrow - will update! 

x x x


----------



## amym

SBB that's fab, well done you for being so assertive! You're a good example to the rest of us xx


----------



## SBB

amym said:


> SBB that's fab, well done you for being so assertive! You're a good example to the rest of us xx

Aw thanks! :D 

x x x


----------



## x_Nov30_x

At my hospital they have started doing scans between 21-25 weeks to access the risk of pre-term delivery and pre-eclampsia, i had treatment on my cervix last year so was expecting to be told im high risk as the doc said i would be when i fall pregnant and the midwife said i would prob be high risk too, they said anything over 2.5 is normal and mine was 2.8 :D

Well done for standing your ground and getting a scan booked. i think they should do this at every hospital !


----------



## SBB

I totally agree Nov30 I think it should be standard procedure. If they could work it in with the 20wk scan somehow it would literally just be one more measurement they would need to take! 

x x x


----------



## pinkie77

Well done SBB, hope it's a positive result for you x x

Nov30 - are you at Southend Hospital? Just wondering cos you're in essex too and they have that policy!


----------



## minkymoo

SBB said:


> Anyway conversation went like this:
> Doc: 'I'll have a look at your cervix now, but we won't book a scan to measure it. It's not practice.'
> Me: 'Ok, I'd like you to make a note in my file, that I have asked for the cervix scan, and that YOU have refused'
> Doc: 'I'm not refusing'
> Me: 'Erm.... you've just said you won't do it?!'
> Doc: 'If you insist upon it then we'll do it'
> Me: 'Ok... I insist.'
> 
> Scan booked for tomorrow.

Brilliant! Well done you! I'll remember the bit about writing it in my notes in future. :thumbup:

Honestly, for the sake of 5 mins! It's good that you've probably identified the cause of your spotting too, which has probably also been on your mind.

Did they tell you the measurement?


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

pinkie77 said:


> Well done SBB, hope it's a positive result for you x x
> 
> Nov30 - are you at Southend Hospital? Just wondering cos you're in essex too and they have that policy!

Do you mean the 20 week growth scan or cervical scan? My 20 week growth scan was at 23 weeks as under Havering (Queens) you get your growth scan at 22+ weeks but they do not offer routine cervical scans.

________

In respect of doing the cervical scan at the same time as the growth scan, I dont think they can combine the growth scan with a cervical scan as they are 2 different types of scan - a cervical scan is an internal scan and was totally different to my 'baby' scans. Plus the cervical scan is an additional cost to the NHS.

My 23 week cervical scan was at a differnet hospital to my 23 week growth scan.

I did look into private cervical scans and you can get them as cheaply as £45 x


----------



## x_Nov30_x

pinkie77 said:


> Well done SBB, hope it's a positive result for you x x
> 
> Nov30 - are you at Southend Hospital? Just wondering cos you're in essex too and they have that policy!

Yea im at Southend Hospital, so glad they started doing it!:happydance:

How did your scan go SBB?


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, had my cervix scan today - all fine :happydance: it was 52mm so that's great news and I can stop worrying - phew! 

X x x


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Glad it all went well :D


----------



## SugarKisses

glad all is well xxx


----------



## minkymoo

That's brill! Hope my news is as good! x


----------



## SBB

Hope so hun :hugs: let us know... 

X x x


----------



## pinkie77

LucyluvsPoppy, yes it was the cervical scan I meant.

Nov30, I think it's great that it is available as routine - doubt it'll make much difference to me as I've gone 10 and 13 days over with my last two but it's still reassuring to know that any problems should be picked up.

SBB, great news! x x


----------



## minkymoo

Had my 17 week cervical length scan today, the lady consultant was 300x better than the last eejit. Really, really lovely.

Cervix is 51mm :happydance: but as it's still curved (????) she wants to check again in 4 weeks when it should've straightened ou. Placenta was slightly creeping toward cervix aswell, so I guess she wants to check that's moving back too?

I'm really pleased and relieved, and happy that she will check again later on. I doubt very much that Eejit Features would've done the same.

x


----------



## SBB

That's great news hun! So glad you got someone better and that they're going to keep an eye on it... 

X x x


----------



## ErinMayasmum

I had loop diathermy 4 years ago and asked at the time whether it would affect my fertility-the consultant just told me to avoid getting pregnant for a few months. The same consultant examined me 3 months ago when I was 20 weeks pregnant with my daughter Erin and told me that I was about to lose my baby due to incompetent cervix. My girl was born asleep on 17th June. I have since been told that the weakness was caused by my diathermy and also further complicated due to me having a bicornuate uterus which is another thing I was told by medics not to worry about!
If I had any idea of the potential problems I had and the risks they posed to my baby I would've done everything I could to try and prevent it. 
Please push for more monitoring and force them to take you seriously because losing a baby is heartbreaking and soul destroying and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. 
Kick some ass! I certainly will be if we are lucky enough to conceive again in the future...x


----------



## SBB

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

I hope you conceive again and are fully monitored next time :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## minkymoo

Sorry to hear of your loss too, I can't even imagine. I did push and push for mine and I got 3 NHS cervical scans between 17 and 23 weeks and had 2 private toward the end.


----------



## katree

just read this whole thread and now Im worried again, I had a lletz procedure done 2years ago, told my mw at booking in she wasnt concerned. Was consultant led anyway as I had to be induced on my last pregnancy due to oedema and raised bp and asked about the lletz she just wrote it in my notes and said no more so I assumed everything would be ok and she discharged me from her care. Then last weekend Ive been getting a heavy dragging feeling underneath I know I have a mild prolapse so assumed its that. Went to see my GP who has taken swabs and referred me back to the consultant and Im seeing her in 2weeks but Im frightened now its not the prolapse but maybe an IC. Im supposed to going back to work nxt week and i'll be rushed off my feet all day :-(


----------



## Misstink

katree said:


> just read this whole thread and now Im worried again, I had a lletz procedure done 2years ago, told my mw at booking in she wasnt concerned. Was consultant led anyway as I had to be induced on my last pregnancy due to oedema and raised bp and asked about the lletz she just wrote it in my notes and said no more so I assumed everything would be ok and she discharged me from her care. Then last weekend Ive been getting a heavy dragging feeling underneath I know I have a mild prolapse so assumed its that. Went to see my GP who has taken swabs and referred me back to the consultant and Im seeing her in 2weeks but Im frightened now its not the prolapse but maybe an IC. Im supposed to going back to work nxt week and i'll be rushed off my feet all day :-(

If youre worried hun i would bring it up with your midwife or GP just to put your mind at rest!!

The doctor at my 20week scan finished measuring the baby and said "Ok, now im going to measure your cervix", i didnt even have to ask (although i was embarrassed as i didnt realise i would be having a trans vaginal scan and therefore didnt tidy my lady garden:blush:), anyway, it turns out that my cervix is slightly too short, nothing to worry about short but nonetheless under the average length, i have a 7.3% risk of going into early labour so he gave me progesterone suppositories to use every night to strengthen my cervix!
Apparently out here, measuring the cervix is just standard procedure which i think is the right of every pregnant woman!! It takes a few minutes and can take a massive weight off your shoulders!
xxx


----------



## MrsM17

Hi all
Just read it all, this has always been a worry of mine. The last few days ive had a heavy feeling and a massivly increased disharge that is wet, tummy is also tender to touch at the bottom.

I was supposed to be hearing back from my hospital about 3 things (1 being my LLETZ treatment) and if I needed consultant care, I chased this up for 2 weeks and nobody got back. I now have my next scan on wed.

I spoke to a midwife yesterday about my symptoms who reassured me I didnt need to come in????

I am now thinking I may go to a&e tomoro although Im not sure they can scan the cervix??? x


----------



## minkymoo

I agree Katree, push for a scan. It doesn't take long at all. You can get it done privately at some clinics too if you really do hit a brick wall. I had to bawl my eyes out to get mine with my initial consultant who basically told me I would need to have at least one loss before they would scan before 21 weeks. I complained.


----------



## minkymoo

A&E can't help hun, in most cases they just refer you back to your MW unless you are bleeding (in my experience anyway). 

Good luck girls. I know how worrying this can be but as you can see, after having 2/3's of my cervix removed some years ago I now have a healthy baby who actually stayed inside for an extra couple of weeks, the monkey! x


----------



## gorgeous16

hello everyone,
i m new to this site,found it very informative,everybody supporting and encouraging each other.
i m pregnant with my second baby,i m 20 weeks along now.
my first pregnancy went smoothly,full term with an healthy baby,she is now 2.6 yrs,only the thing was i had c-section.
in my second pregnancy iin the first month i had brown spotting,it was very less though and after few days i had very less light pink spotting,other than that i used to have a white discharge always.
so gynaec suggested scan for cervix length to find whether it is due to cervix incompetence,only then i came to know about this term.the scan showed my cervix length to be 4.3 cm and its 2.6 cm in width,the gynaec told no need to worry,everything is fine,after that i was very confident and started doing all house hold work,busy with my daughter,doing walking and all.
my 20 weeks scan showed cervix length 3 cm,gynaec told all is well,but i m really very much worried coz i have heard that 4 is normal at this stage,please ladies just pour your inputs
i m just worried that when i was 12 weeks it was 4.3 and now at 20 weeks it is 3,has the cervix started to efface..i m worried,pls help do i need a cerclage?..thnx


----------



## Msocwife

I had a similar fear and with Braxton hicks and low pressure feeling I called my Dr this morning, he said come in after work so I did and told him my worries. He did a short internal scan right then and measured my cervix and checked it all out, thank goodness it all was ok and he said it looks fine. But really you should get one if you want it and are concerned, we pay for care so we should get it!


----------



## minkymoo

Gorgeous. I think it's unlikely you will need a cerclage. You could stay at 3cm now for the rest of your pregnancy. The risk, if you haven't had an issue before, is very, very low. If you are really concerned you could perhaps ask your MW to refer for another scan at 24 weeks or have the scans done privately. There are clinics in the UK that offer this (I am just assuming you are from the UK) at around about £100 a pop.

ETA o having read the last reply I guess perhaps not from the UK? If you pay for the care then certainly ask for another U/S if your insurance will cover it.


----------



## gorgeous16

minkymoo said:


> Gorgeous. I think it's unlikely you will need a cerclage. You could stay at 3cm now for the rest of your pregnancy. The risk, if you haven't had an issue before, is very, very low. If you are really concerned you could perhaps ask your MW to refer for another scan at 24 weeks or have the scans done privately. There are clinics in the UK that offer this (I am just assuming you are from the UK) at around about £100 a pop.
> 
> ETA o having read the last reply I guess perhaps not from the UK? If you pay for the care then certainly ask for another U/S if your insurance will cover it.

thank u so much minkymoo,ur words brought me such a relief!
i m not from UK,i m in UAE.anyways i m going to check it in my 24 weeks,and there were no prior issues .....thanks again


----------



## minkymoo

gorgeous16 said:


> minkymoo said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. I think it's unlikely you will need a cerclage. You could stay at 3cm now for the rest of your pregnancy. The risk, if you haven't had an issue before, is very, very low. If you are really concerned you could perhaps ask your MW to refer for another scan at 24 weeks or have the scans done privately. There are clinics in the UK that offer this (I am just assuming you are from the UK) at around about £100 a pop.
> 
> ETA o having read the last reply I guess perhaps not from the UK? If you pay for the care then certainly ask for another U/S if your insurance will cover it.
> 
> thank u so much minkymoo,ur words brought me such a relief!
> i m not from UK,i m in UAE.anyways i m going to check it in my 24 weeks,and there were no prior issues .....thanks againClick to expand...

No problem. I totally understand your anxiety. I had an op which removed a large amount of my cervical tissue so was considered a risk therefore I had several scans and I stayed above the minimum for the entirety of my pregnancy and the little madam kept me waiting an extra 2 weeks!! LOL. I now have a beautiful 8 month old daughter. Good luck xxx


----------



## Little_Nugget

I've just read all of this and now I know for definite it's what I have. 

I asked my consultant for a stitch to be put in at 18 weeks. She said no because she doesn't think my issue is anything to do with ic. This is without her even bothering to scan me and check!

For two weeks I've had pain all along both sides of my stomach and along my pubic line, mucous like discharge, a heavy bulgy feeling in my vagina and agony if I'm standing up or walking. I also have spd on top of this. After 4 losses I would of thought checking my cervix would be standard procedure but clearly not.

I know ic is currently happening. I can feel it in my heart. I have an appointment on tue morning so I'm taking my mum and will be demanding that my cervix is checked and regardless of the outcome I'm also demanding I'm admitted to the ward until Lo is born because of my history.

I'm terrified right now and angry but I've pit myself back on my progesterone pessaries as of half an hour ago even though I was told to stop them cos they'd done their job by 16 weeks and I'm on strict bed rest until my appointment. I'm not losing another child cos nobody can be bothered to take me seriously.

I can feel Lo kicking away so trying to stay calm. I'm glad I found this thread! X


----------



## minkymoo

Oh hugs honey. If they 'refuse' at your appointment make sure you tell them that you want it written in your notes that they said no. They will soon change their minds....It's a 2 minute trans-vaginal scan. I know they're cutting costs but really, they can squeeze it in!!!!


----------



## sailorgirl1

Does the scan to check length have to be internal? I asked the sonographer at 24 weeks to check length and it was fine (I can't remember but 4mm rings a bell) does that mean I don't have IC? xx


----------



## minkymoo

to get an accurate reading I believe so. It's much clearer IMO. They usually do a quick abdo first though just to check position etc.


----------



## sailorgirl1

Do you think if it was short though something would show on the abdo US? It's likely right? I'm all worried about IC, mainly because people seem to have no symptoms, its scary xx


----------



## minkymoo

if it was massively short, yes, probably. But if they are actually scanning to check for IC and not just doing it as part of a 'normal' scan I believe the TV version is a standard practice.


----------



## Little_Nugget

minkymoo said:


> Oh hugs honey. If they 'refuse' at your appointment make sure you tell them that you want it written in your notes that they said no. They will soon change their minds....It's a 2 minute trans-vaginal scan. I know they're cutting costs but really, they can squeeze it in!!!!

I've said this to my mum who's agreed. She's coming with me for support and extra forcefulness if needed. I'm getting close to it being too late for a stitch and if they refuse the scan and stitch on these grounds and God forbid my Lo comes early cos of ic I will sue them for negligence. I truly believe my last two babies would still be here if they'd done the stitch like I asked. I'm not letting it happen again xx


----------



## A1983

x_Nov30_x said:


> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> Well done SBB, hope it's a positive result for you x x
> 
> Nov30 - are you at Southend Hospital? Just wondering cos you're in essex too and they have that policy!
> 
> Yea im at Southend Hospital, so glad they started doing it!:happydance:
> 
> How did your scan go SBB?Click to expand...

Hi ladies, I know this is an old thread but im feeling exactly the same as SBB at the moment and want to have any testing done that will ensure my baby's safety and reassure me!! So I see Southend hospital routinely scan the cervix...was this done at the dating scan? I'll have mine at 20 weeks at Colchester hospital in Essex and seeing my mw at 16 weeks so want to ask her to document on my notes Im requesting it. I think it is absolutely ridiculous they won't routinely check in some places and am hoping and praying they will al Colchester~otherwise ill go privately as as other ladies have said, you only have until 22 weeks to get a stitch if you need one. I don't personally have any reasons to get tested other than I had a d&e last year for a blighted ovum and my cervix was sore afterwards for a few days, I have felt very heavy very low down when walking on occasions from only 7 weeks (might be normal?) plus for my own reassurances~it can happen to anyone.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

they don't routinly check her in doncaster and i had to push for it and to see my consultant early so checks could be made fortnightly from 14 weeks on wards. 1 result doesn't really mean much unless you have already started to funnel some people naturally have short cervix's what there looking for is it shortening and for that they need to do scans over a few weeks.


----------



## A1983

Ok thanks-I'll ask at 16 weeks if I can have one then..and again at 20 weeks to compare. I have a feeling she'll say no to the 16 week one ('no spaces, no need' etc) so ill go privately


----------

